

How Uber’s Autonomous Cars Will Destroy 10m Jobs and Reshape the Economy by 2025 - BhavdeepSethi
http://zackkanter.com/2015/01/23/how-ubers-autonomous-cars-will-destroy-10-million-jobs-by-2025/

======
stephenr
A company that ignores laws it finds inconvenient, and hires rapists as
drivers? Yeah sounds like the sort of company that will shape the future of
autonomous cars.

